# Aldi bietet bald auch Gamekeys an



## MircoSfot (20. August 2017)

Qualität ganz oben- Preis ganz unten

Ob das auch auf das Games- Angebot zutrifft?

Ab den 22.08.17 bietet aldilife.com auch Gamekeys für PC- Spiele an als auch Konsolenspiele.

Direkt zum start bietet Aldi folgende Spiele als Gamekey günstig an (nur bis zum 12.09.17): 

ANNO 2205 (KÖNIGSEDITION) für 15€ (PC)
Watch Dogs 2 für 15€ (PC)
The Division für 15€ (PC)

Ob es erst zum Starttermin eine Aldi life Application geben wird, oder schon vorher, kann ich nicht genau sagen. 
Aldi bietet für Musik eine extra App an, ebenso für die E-Books. Es ist also wahrscheinlich, das Aldi extra für die Spiele eine eigene App anbietet.
Natürlich wird es auch möglich sein über aldilife.com direkt Games zu kaufen.

Bezahlmethoden: Kreditkarte/PayPal/Guthabenbon

Viele scheuen ja noch Gamekey- Stores, das sollte nun der Vergangenheit angehören.

Quelle: Flyer aus´m Aldiprospektregal. aldilife.com

EDIT: iOS sowie Windows bekommen keine APP für die Spiele! Android USER sollten bereits eine dafür haben oder ab morgen eine bekommen können.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2017)

Bekommt man dann einen Uplay Key, oder wie läuft das?


----------



## MircoSfot (20. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bekommt man dann einen Uplay Key, oder wie läuft das?



Exakt! Playstation- Store/ XBOX/Steam/UPlay und Origin und was es nicht sonst so noch/schon gibt X_x


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. August 2017)

Nice


----------



## Darkscream (20. August 2017)

> Viele scheuen ja noch Gamekey- Stores, das sollte nun der Vergangenheit angehören.


Das glaube ich jetzt nicht, jeder Shop hat mal seine Angebote, die ich hier und da nicht verpassen wollte.


----------



## Johnny05 (20. August 2017)

Wat ? Ich glaubs ja nicht ....aber schön .Wenn die Preise günstig sind und das passende dabei ist,werde ich mit Sicherheit mal zuschlagen.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. August 2017)

Klingt ja interessant


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. August 2017)

Coole Sache.


----------



## 9maddin9 (20. August 2017)

Bin gespannt, wie sich die Preise entwickelten. Wenn die Angebote passt warum nicht.

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noname1987 (20. August 2017)

Abwarten aber bisher fuhr ich mit keystores immer gut. Aber bei Aldi dürfte dann keiner bedenken haben nur ob es wirklich günstiger als Steam etc wird?


----------



## barmitzwa (20. August 2017)

find ich gut. preise scheinen ja schon mal vielversprechend


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. August 2017)

Die Preise liegen unter den Preisen sämtlicher Keyseller. Wenn Aldi es wirklich schafft die Preise in Zukunft weiter so niedrig zu halten, wird Aldi wohl der Key-Seller Nr. 1


----------



## Noname1987 (20. August 2017)

Ohne deine euphorie bremsen zu wollen alle spiele bekommt man billiger bei keyshops. Division und anno je 5 billiger Watch Dogs 2 nur ein paar cent. Aber ja es ist kompetativ.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. August 2017)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Ohne deine euphorie bremsen zu wollen alle spiele bekommt man billiger bei keyshops. Division und anno je 5 billiger Watch Dogs 2 nur ein paar cent. Aber ja es ist kompetativ.


Lieber kaufe ich bei einem deutschen Händler als bei einem chinesischen Händler bei dem man sich nicht sicher sein kann, dass mit den Keys auch alles rechtens ist... Und das wäre mir die paar Euros dann doch wert.


----------



## Noname1987 (20. August 2017)

Sind meist polnische Shops aber gebe dir recht wäre auch bereit einen gewissen Aufpreis zu zahlen um hier zu kaufen.


----------



## Johnny05 (21. August 2017)

Bin vor einer Stunde bei einer Aldi-Filiale mal vorbeigeschneit und dann an diesen Flyer-Kasten gekommen,da hatte Ich einen echten "WTF"-Moment.Ich habe den "Game On" - Flyer mal mitgenommen,Preise sind echt gut.Mal abwarten was da noch alles nachkommt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. August 2017)

Wenn diese auch online vertrieben werden sollten auch Österreicher problemlos an diese rankommen können


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (21. August 2017)

Hey Amer_der_Erste,

ich glaub ja, dass es halb so wild wird. Viel günstiger als bei den anderen Anbietern kann es wohl nicht sein. Zumindest nicht was die Online-Preisgestaltung anbelangt.. Vielleicht ist es im Laden günstiger. Aber wenn Du direkt Dir einen Key oder ein Guthaben bestellst, glaub ich nicht, dass es da soooviel günstiger ist, als wenn Du Dir gleich einen Steam-Bon holst..


----------



## mrmurphy007 (21. August 2017)

WD2 wird geholt! Ansonsten sind das verdammt gute Preise.


----------



## Rolk (22. August 2017)

Nur uplay Spiele oder wie?


----------



## EmoJack (22. August 2017)

Shop Down xD
Zumindest bei mir. Kann das sein, dass es sich besser herumgesprochen hat als erwartet? 

€dit: Ok, einfaches neuladen reicht nicht, weil man auf eine Fehlermeldung weiter geleitet wurde. Damit lädt man nur die Fehlermeldung, nicht den Shop neu.
Also wer das selbe Problem hat, einfach nochmal aldilife.com öffnen, nicht nur refresh drücken.


----------



## amer_der_erste (22. August 2017)

Gefällt mir


----------



## orca113 (22. August 2017)

Coole Sache. In jedem Fall finde ich die Sache recht gut und mir gefällt es das man einen Key bei einem 100% seriösen Anbieter bekommt.

@TE gute News!


----------



## Merowinger0807 (22. August 2017)

Und mal mit den "offiziellen" Stores verglichen (Ubisoft Store) sind die Preise zB. bei TD und Watch Dogs 2 definitiv besser 
Selbst MMOGA ist knapp 10€ teurer bei Watch Dogs 2...


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (24. August 2017)

Um so viel günstiger sieht es jetzt für mich nicht aus, wenn man es zB mit Steam vergleicht..


----------



## Desrupt0r (24. August 2017)

Watch Dogs 2 ist ein echtes Schnäppchen, den Rest bekomme ich immer günstiger her!


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2017)

Wobei nur die 3 reduzierten Spiele so günstig sind. Die sonstigen sind relativ teuer.


----------



## yojinboFFX (25. August 2017)

Aber das Wichtigste ist doch, das ich mir zum Gamen jetzt die Pizza und den Kaffee gleich mitkaufe-damit ich über´s Wochenende im Keller bleiben kann!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## idge (25. August 2017)

Danke, ist ja nen cooler Tip, WD2 für 15  Lappen hab ich mal mitgenommen


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2017)

Hab "leider" schon alle 3, wobei es beim Anno 2205 die normale Version ist.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (25. August 2017)

WD2 ist wirklich ein gutes Schnäppchen. Was mir pers. aber gar nicht gefällt....ein Account ist zwingend erforderlich & da passe ich bzw. ich setze einfach Prioritäten.
Wenn ich bspw. einfach per Paypal ordern könnte, also ohne einen "Aldi-Account", dann hätte ich geordert....aber noch einen zusätzlichen Account "schenke ich mir" & verzichte.....^^


----------



## iAcki (26. August 2017)

Hi,

du kannst dir doch ne wegwerf E-Mail für den Account holen, das mach ich z.B.: recht häufig. Wobei sich dann die Frage stellt, ob man die Keys im Store-Account hat oder per Mail bekommt. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. August 2017)

Store-account


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. August 2017)

Was spricht gegen solch einen Account?

Jeder hat bestimmt eine _spam-mail_ von euch ..


----------



## iGameKudan (30. August 2017)

Haha. 
FUUUUUUUUUU - Fan werden: FUUUUUUUUUU | Facebook

"Discounterstrike"


----------



## drebbin (30. August 2017)




----------



## Oi!Olli (31. August 2017)

Alterscheck ist übrigens mit Sofortident


----------



## Odins-Digger (5. September 2017)

Noch ne Seite die man im Auge behalten muss.


----------



## Schinken (6. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei nur die 3 reduzierten Spiele so günstig sind. Die sonstigen sind relativ teuer.



Gaaanz genau, hier wurde in der User-News auch mächtig Werbung gemacht (Aldi bietet nicht nur an, Nein, sie bieten ,,günstig an'' - PR-Sprech, aber vermutlich unbewusst übernommen, also nimms mir nicht krumm).
Und dann eben nur diese Lockangebote zitiert. Klar, dass Aldi zum Start des Service ein paar Angebote zum Hammerpreis hat. Langfristig sehe ich keine verlockenden Preise. Selbst diese Lockangebote werden von einigen Keyshops unterboten. 
Da ich keine Berührungsängste mit Polen und Chinesen hab, kaufe ich auch weiter da^^.




amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen solch einen Account?
> 
> Jeder hat bestimmt eine _spam-mail_ von euch ..



Aldi würde ich nichtmal meine Hutgröße anvertrauen . Selbst meine Spam-Adresse ist mir dafür zu fein.


----------



## Maexen (15. September 2017)

Interessant ist der Ansatz auf jeden Fall, weil so auch verschiedene Leute, die nur in Discountern einkaufen mögen, auch mal auf die Idee kommen könnten, sowas zu holen. (falls sie da nicht anders schon draufgekommen wäre, meine ich)


----------



## Jibbomat (16. September 2017)

Das man bei Paypal eine dauerhafte Lastschrift einreichen soll, kann ich noch verstehen... kann man mit den Ladekarten abfangen oder bei PP jederzeit löschen
aber das ich meinen Onlinebankpin bei so einem dubiosen Sofortcheck eintippen soll nicht.

Nein Danke


----------



## Gohrbi (16. September 2017)

Ich habe es probiert und mich wieder abgemeldet. Meine Zugangsdaten wurden nicht akzeptiert, obwohl 100% richtig.
Um sich als "Ü18" zu verifizieren, muss man sich mit seinem Online Banking Zugang anmelden. Erst wurde die BIC als
"falsch" deklariert, dann die BLZ. Nach 5 vergeblichen Versuchen wurde ich erstmal für 24h gesperrt.
An der Hotline gab es auch "fachliche" Unterstützung. Also abgemeldet, das ging dann aber.

Das traurigste, ich kann über diesen Account keine Butter kaufen.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (19. September 2017)

Aldi FTW! Gamekeys sind immer gut!


----------



## Gohrbi (23. September 2017)

Mal was Neues von dem tollen "Aldilife Konto". Wer kaufen will, der muss sich erst registrieren lassen. Das
geht ganz schnell automatisch. Eingeben und fertig. 
Wer die Registrierung wieder löschen will, der schreibt an den Support eine Nachricht. So weit so gut,
dachte ich. Denkste .... ich warte jetzt seit 11! Tagen auf die Löschung.
Auf Nachfrage von mir kam diese Antwort:

_"Die Anfragen zur Datenlöschung werden der Reihe nach Eingang bearbeitet. Wenn Ihr Kundenkonto noch nicht gelöscht wurde, 
liegt das daran, dass sich noch andere Kundenkonten vor Ihnen in Bearbeitung befinden. Daher bitten wir Sie erneut um etwas 
Geduld, bis die Löschung durchgeführt wurde."

Die kommen gar nicht hinterher oder es ist ein Ein-Mann-Betrieb. 
_


----------



## waldprophet99 (23. September 2017)

Tjaa, da hab ich wohl WD2 für 15euro verpasst xD. Ich habe bisher bei Kinguin FC4, FO3&4 gekauft (alles 3 super Spiele , finde ich) und da waren die billiger als bei Steam im Summer Sale. Was ich so aktuell gesehen habe, da ist aldi nicht wirklich kompetitiv. Da musss man wohl immer ein Auge auf besondere Angebote halten, dann kann bestimmt gute Preise abgreifen. Aber ansonsten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das ich da in Zukunft kaufe.
Ich bezahle da dann mit Sofortüberweisung, das ist sehr sicher und auch bequem wenn man seine Bank Login Daten zur Hand hat . Noch ein bischen Werbung: Mafia 3 und 2 für 21€: Mafia II + Mafia III Steam EU Steam CD Key


----------



## Jibbomat (23. September 2017)

Auch ne möglichkeit sein Affiliate Marketing zu verbreiten 

Aber Danke, die Seite sieht auch interessant aus.


----------



## waldprophet99 (26. September 2017)

Das affiliate hab ich nciht, da brauchte man irgendwas was ich nicht hab, paypal oder so .


----------



## MeineWelt (6. Oktober 2017)

aldi springt wohl auf den zug auf ..


----------



## idge (7. Oktober 2017)

Aktuell  Dark Souls III für 24€. 
Damit liegt Aldi mit Keysellern inkl. Zahlungsgebühren und ohne Käuferschutz in etwa gleich auf.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Oktober 2017)

MMOGA


----------

